# Running and being ill



## aymes

I have my first race of the year coming up this Sunday ( a local 10k) which I was really looking forward to. However yesterday evening I started coming down with a cold/sore throat which has got progressively worse throughout the day. 
Now, my sensible head says unless it disappears pretty sharpish I'm going to have to pull out of the race and just let the cold run _(pun not intended) _it's course but I thought I'd see if any of you other runners have any clever tricks to get myself well enough to run on Sunday. As well as being diabetic I'm also asthmatic so running and trying to ignore the cold isn't an option, I don't have enough breath for that!


----------



## Copepod

A few years back, I wrote an article about winter illnesses (colds etc) for my orienteering club, based on Avoiding Winter Illnesses by Prof Greg Whyte and Dr Richard Budgett online at www.olympics.org.uk (search for Avoiding Winter Illnesses in website search box, top right of page)
Last page flow diagram is particularly good for deciding how to proceed - if you're not fit to run at full rate or at all, then please stand out of the race. Our club experienced the death of a young man, just over 40 years, who ran in an orienteering championship with an unresolved cold / infection - and died of a heart attack in the forest.


----------



## Northerner

Isn't it always the way? You train in horrid conditions through the winter, then Spring arrives and the week before the race you get a problem! Hopefully, you have a few days yet for the infection to run its course. I wouldn't worry about missing any last minute training - at this stage it wouldn't really make any difference to your performance on the day. Might even do you some good by giving you an enforced rest for a few days and have you, hopefully, champing at the bit!

There was some recent research done that said it doesn't make any difference if you train through a minor cold - the aceepted wisdom before was that your body is under stress fighting the infection so you shouldn't stress it more. ( http://media.www.dailyvidette.com/m...ise.May.Be.Beneficial.When.Sick-3680114.shtml )

Plus, of course, you have the added problems of asthma and diabetes. I'd sit tight, pamper myself, drink plenty, try and eat healthily, get lots of rest and hope that the worst is passed by Saturday. Personally, I usually know when the worst is passed with a cold - I'm generally a classic '3 days coming, 3 days here, 3 days going' kind of person. If I felt I was in the latter 3 days I'd go ahead and run, but not with any great expectations of myself. If I was in the '3 days here' part, I'd reluctantly give it a miss if it was a half or full marathon, but still be tempted by a 10k - sometimes you feel better than you thought once your heart and lungs get up to speed.

If you feel wretched, don't do it, it's not worth it and there will be other races to look forward to. But I do hope that the illness passes quickly so that you can take up the start line!

Interestingly, when I fell ill with DKA that was the week before a big trip to run the Stockholm Marathon. I was the sickest I've ever been, but once they started pumping insulin into me and I could eat and drink again I felt fit as a butcher's dog and would have still gone and attempted it if they'd let me out!


----------



## mikep1979

my rule of thumb is to wait it out and see how i feel closer to the day. if by friday i felt 60% or better i would be going for it but like northerner i wouldnt be expecting much. just best to see how you feel closer to the day.


----------



## Copepod

It all depends if you have a cold (minor problem, generally above neck, including sore throat, so just cut down on to less that 60% of max heart rate) or a chest infection (more serious problem, generally below the neck, with increased heart rate at rest, rest required). The flow chart in the reference I gave is worth checking, as it's very clear to follow and gives sensible advice. 
Then see how you're feeling the day before and the morning of the race before making your final decision.


----------



## aymes

Thanks everyone. I am feeling a bit better today, certainly couldn't manage the run today but there's still a little way to go until I have to make a decision. Because of the asthma cold often develop into chest infections but it looks like, fingers crossed, I may have avoided it this time. The start line is only a couple of miles away from where I live so I can make the call that morning if I have to! I know I must be sensible though and however frustrating it is if I'm not well I will sit out. 
Thanks for the link Copepod, really useful to put a bit of structure/rules around it. I had heard the above/below the neck theory before but was never sure where sore throats came into that!


----------



## Deano

Hi Aymes,

How are you feeling today ? I know the race you are talking about i have done it a couple of times its a 2.5 lap course you actually go past the finish line 3 times so if you are not too sure give it a go you can always drop out. I have been back running now for 3 weeks all is going really well, I am actually running better now then before i was diagnosed ( must be the extra weight loss !!) I havent entered any races yet but might see you at a local race later in the year. If you feel like a run with a nice friendly club then you would be more than welcome to come and have a run with us at wymondham  There is a couple of us who are type 1 .

Good luck hope you feel well enougth to run Sunday.

Dean


----------



## aymes

Deano said:


> Hi Aymes,
> 
> How are you feeling today ? I know the race you are talking about i have done it a couple of times its a 2.5 lap course you actually go past the finish line 3 times so if you are not too sure give it a go you can always drop out. I have been back running now for 3 weeks all is going really well, I am actually running better now then before i was diagnosed ( must be the extra weight loss !!) I havent entered any races yet but might see you at a local race later in the year. If you feel like a run with a nice friendly club then you would be more than welcome to come and have a run with us at wymondham  There is a couple of us who are type 1 .
> 
> Good luck hope you feel well enougth to run Sunday.
> 
> Dean



Feeling much better in myself thanks but still have a pretty nasty cough to shift but crossing my fingers for Sunday.
Have you done the Norwich half marathon? I did it for the first time last year, wasn't particularly fast but I really enjoyed it, chomping at the bit to do it again but I have a bit of a wait!
I've actually been looking at joining a running club so I will look into Wymondham, it may be a little to too far out the city for me though, although the idea of not having to run alongside busy city streets is appealing! I've always been a little unsure of joining running clubs so far as I think I still very much come into the beginner category so worried about keeping up! I'm running 9 minute miles usually which I know puts me well at the back of the pack!!


----------



## Anthony Neve

Good luck Aymes!!


----------



## sofaraway

Hope you are well enough to run Aymes, good luck


----------



## aymes

Ahh, thanks everyone. Sadly I'm going to have to sit out, I've developed a chest infection. I decided to see if I could battle through yesterday and tried a run but I nearly passed out after about half a mile so I've decided to be sensible! I've signed up for another race though to console myself!


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> Ahh, thanks everyone. Sadly I'm going to have to sit out, I've developed a chest infection. I decided to see if I could battle through yesterday and tried a run but I nearly passed out after about half a mile so I've decided to be sensible! I've signed up for another race though to console myself!



Sorry to hear that aymes - really know how terribly frustrating that can be. But very sensible to make the call - good that you've already made plans for a new goal to aim for! Of course, the good thing about all this running lark is that the organised runs are only a very small part of the tremendous benefits to your health and well-being. When I think of all the thousands of runs I have been on over the past 25 years, most of the best ones have been when I'm out free and alone over the gritstone edges of the Peak District, not dodging thousands of others on the roads of some city somewhere!

Hope you are fit enough to get back out there soon!


----------



## Vanessa

Aymes, best wishes for a speedy recovery.  Look after yourself


----------



## runner

How did you get on Aymes?

I find the worst tiem is when I'm actually colming dwon with something but don't know what it is yet.  I did the 5K (not running all the way, I hasten to add) and went out for a run a couple of days later and had to come home after just running briefly - just couldn't do it.  Felt really miserable about it, then started sneezing, coughing etc next day!  My body knows what's best! Had a week off, then back to running.


----------



## aymes

I didn't end up doing it sadly, just wasn't well enough. I do have a 10k coming up though (5 weeks yesterday) so I'm heavily into training for that and hoping that all goes to plan this time!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Sorry to hear you have been ill Aymes , get well soon


----------



## aymes

oh, it was a while ago, the thread just got 'ressurected' somehow today!


----------



## runner

aymes said:


> oh, it was a while ago, the thread just got 'ressurected' somehow today!



That was me - just came across it!  Good luck with the next 10K - hopefully the better weather will ward off any illness.


----------



## insulinaddict09

aymes said:


> oh, it was a while ago, the thread just got 'ressurected' somehow today!



ha ha ha ok then .... well im glad you are ok then lol


----------

